
Do Not Pass This Way Again - bluedino
https://grimoire.ca/mysql/choose-something-else
======
x0hm
I'd have more time for articles like this if they didn't come from shitty,
poisonous places.

The author doesn't care about helping others improve or shedding light on
inadequacies of the technology.

The author only cares about strong-arming you with his own dumb opinions. The
shortcomings of the software are secondary.

Save yourself some time and don't read this.

